# Mulberries are ready! PSA



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Not only are mulberries just about as tasty of a treat you can get from a perennial, but they are ready EARLY in the season! 

I've only got one tree, it is either 3 or 4 years old grown up from the wild. It is now about 20 feet tall and producing a TON of mulberries. I picked about a quart and a half today and there are many many more quarts left yet to ripen. 

I'm in growing zone 5a FWIW, raspberries, blackberries and blueberries are all started but still at least a month from being ready. Other fruit bearing trees are at least a couple of months away.

In a SHTF or even an off grid/self sustaining situation this early season treat would be great to have, and if you want to you could use it to produce a MASSIVE amount of squab .


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

got any pctures because I think maybe I have some around here. They have green unripe berries, right?


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Okay. How do you eat mulberries and what is squab?

I thought squab was a fancy name for cooked pigeon....

School us some, please.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

A few pics, I'm typing up a better detail shortly but I'm spending the next hour with my girls before the goto bed :-D

You can eat the mulberries just like a raspberry (although they have a tiny green stem which you each with the berry), when ripe they are VERY sweet. As sweet or sweeter than raspberries.

And yes squab is technically pigeon, but I was attempting to make a tongue in cheek reference to the MANY MANY birds mulberry trees attract.


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

The raccoon's and opossums were always drawn to the mulberry tree in my yard growing up, it seems. My dad loves mulberries, and would have to hurry to get any before they ate them all up!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Most of the mulberry's I see are dark purple when ripe, but there seems to be a variety that is a very pale green too. They don't seem as sweet to me.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

The trees grow very easily. Pretty hardy things. I'll be taking a few volunteer trees with me to BOL.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

longrider said:


> The trees grow very easily. Pretty hardy things. I'll be taking a few volunteer trees with me to BOL.


Very hardy, very fast growing, and I've never had to spray them or protect them from anything other than birds. Good luck with your trees! (although they will probably do well without luck!)


----------

